

Ask HN: Where do you store your stuff? - scottndecker

Personal stuff.  Pictures, excel documents, personal financial statements, etc.<p>Locally on your PC?<p>External hard drive?<p>Dropbox or other cloud service?<p>Your own cloud service?
======
mkobar
S3, local storage (TrueCrypted), SAN (RAID), lots of USB drives and flash keys
(TrueCrypted)

------
akg_67
Dropbox, iCloud, Google Drive. Drobo, Time Capsule. Couple of external USB
disk drives. MBP, Windows Desktop.

